# Overclocking Celeron M 530



## Extzy (Apr 18, 2007)

My laptop specs:

Acer Aspire 5315 Celeron M 530 1.73ghz

I'm looking for another 100-200mhz in order to get perfect H.264 720p playback, is there a way? the only use I have for this laptop is a video player that's always plugged in lol:grin: .

I'm already running CoreAVC and turned deblocking off, so I doubt there's any software tweaks to help playback.. usually it's at 50-85% cpu very rarely going to 100%, but I want to it to never go past 99% .


----------



## Kage_61 (Mar 16, 2008)

you obviously did not read the sticky at the top. OEM's take out overclocking

Plus, overclocking a laptop it just plain stupid. And over clocking a celeron out of all processors isnt going to make a difference, no matter what celeron it is its going to be cheap and sluggish.

 Good day!


----------



## Extzy (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea I knew that, there is a way to overclock laptops with software such as SetFSB and Clockgen.

I found out my laptop actually contains a Celeron M 540 1.86ghz cpu, some software and driver updates fixed my issues.


----------

